# Stored Procedures, mittels Java



## klaus1 (15. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte ein kurzes BSP. für Stored Procedures mittels Java aufzufuren, um in einer Oracle Datenbank etwas auslesen bzw. schreiben!
(Dazu auch die Verbindungsherstellung)

Danke!
Lg, Klaus


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Sep 2005)

ähm..

ist doch nur ein executeQuery-Aufruf, oder irre ich mich ? Müsst doch alles in der Oracle-Docu stehen

30sec google:

http://www.orafaq.com/faqjdbc.htm

und nochmal 30sec:

http://www.oracle.com/technology/sample_code/tech/java/jsp/oracle9ijsp.html


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Sep 2005)

Sollte ebenfalls weiterhelfen:

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.sql/ConnectOracle.html
http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.sql/CallProcedure.html


----------



## klaus1 (15. Sep 2005)

Es geht allerdings darum, eine Methode in der Oracle Datenbank zu starten! nicht aber über SQL Statements eine Methode in Java zu starten!


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Sep 2005)

klaus1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht allerdings darum, eine Methode in der Oracle Datenbank zu starten! nicht aber über SQL Statements eine Methode in Java zu starten!



Was ist eine "Methode in der Oracle DB"? Wenn du eine StoredProc meinst, dann wird die natürlich über SQL gestartet...


----------



## klaus1 (15. Sep 2005)

Möchte eine Oracle Procedure mittels Java starten.


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Sep 2005)

klaus1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Möchte eine Oracle Procedure mittels Java starten.



und was passt dir nicht an dem obigen link

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.sql/CallProcedure.html


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Sep 2005)

wie ich schon sagte:

Bei MySql ruft man es über nen normalen Sql String auf

"select test_user() from mysql_sp"

sowas in der art, und in oracle geht es doch ähnlich..oder ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Sep 2005)

ja, aber ...

i.A. ist die call-Syntax dafür besser geeignet (IN und OUT Parameter müssen ja evtl. gesetzt werden)


----------

